# help getting an mth hudson up and running please



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

hi, it has been several years since i have posted here - but i am back and very much enjoying reading all the great posts again!

a few members had helped me long ago when i purchased a wonderful mth hudson (1/32 scale)

although someday i hope to have a garden track ... i am currently in a small apartment

i would love to set up my hudson on a length of track so it can smoke and make sound - i picked up some engine jacks so i can sit the hudson up
and have it run stationary ... BUT i have no idea what i need or should pick up to hook it up to do so!!!

i assumme i need a power source .. and a controller .. anything else??

am on a limited budget - and should i stick to the mth control system in order to hear the sounds etc?? and since my hudson was likely one of the first ones, should i go and upgrade some donwloadable software for it?

sorry for all the questions - really am in the dark here and hope someone can give me some advice as to what i need to pick up and how to set up so i can get the hudson to come to life on my bookshelf??

any suggestions and comments much appreciated

thanks for your time

Ron


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

the MTH control system is about 240 bucks. Did you plan to buy that? I have run that loco on a treadmill using a 12v 3 amp power supply from Radio Shack that costs 20 bucks. That's enough to get the wheels to spin and the lights and smoke to work. It wont move very fast, but it will go. 
Top speed is reached with a 24v power supply, but there is no reason to purchase that just to run the Hudson on rollers. 
I would suggest you get the MTH system. You will not have to upgrade the TIU (since you are buying it new) and the locomotive does not need to be updated. The locomotive is much more fun with all the controls available from the DCS system.


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

John thanks very much - what exactly is the name of the 'mth' components that i need to buy? 
is it one product or do i need to buy a few items from their control line?? 

oh, and what and where do i purchase for the smoke!?!? 

sorry for all the questions 

regards, Ron


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.mthtrains.com/content/50-1033 

why not use one of these you can find them on ebay for less then 40 bucks add a power brick and you are good to go


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

hi Scott - thanks for that 

ok nobody laugh ... can you elaborate more on 'power brick' ? please 

do you mean a standard wall pack power source?? that plugs into wall and then into this unit? 

and how do i take the power from the unit to the track? 

.... sorry ! .... 

Ron


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

ya ... also known as a wall wart ...... you can get one at radio shack with the plug to fit the unit ... once you get one just take it with you and have them help match it up 

then just run wires from the unit to the track or loco if it does not touch the track


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

scott thanks again 

would this package be a good 'all in one' 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160764872194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 

and what is the 'illuminated lock on'?? bit? 

cheers, Ron


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

lockon goes to MTH track ... no help to you but other then that....... yes 


do the wheels of the loco touch the track ?


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

scott, i have a set of the bridgewerks engine jacks that seem quite nice 

was going to set the loco on them on some marklin track, so assume i put the power to the track somehow? 

Ron


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

The lock-on does that job, but it's not necessary. If you've got LGB connectors, or use rail clamps you can attach the wires from the power pack to the track. Or you can solder wires to the rails. 

When you hook everything together, if you've got no control over speed, reverse the wires at the TIU or power pack whichever you're using.


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys 

i don't have lgb connectors, or rail clamps - can you give me a bit more info on these (i will google search them too)... and will i need to buy some wires, or will they come with the mth kit? - i see it has the red and black 'ports' - do i hard wire into those?? or is there a generic plug type set up?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

that MTH kit is for O guage locomotive and track. It includes a lock on that you cannot use, and a transformer that output AC current. The Hudson can run on AC current (instead of DC) but only MTH engines do that. If you want to buy a different engine from a different manufacturer, you would be be better off sticking with DC power supplies. 

All you need is to solder one wire to each rail, and connect them to the power supply. If you use a track interface unit (TIU) from MTH, then that goes inbetween the power supply and the track. On ebay the TIU and remote control are being offered for 225 to 295. (I never said it was cheap) 

A typical wall wort, used to recharge batteries or some such thing typically puts out 0.3-.5 amps at 12v. That will not run your Hudson. They can be used to power the TIU separately from the power supply running the train. You dont need that. 

You need rollers to put the locomotive on,1 section of track, a power supply, a way to connect power to the track and, if you want it, a track interface unit to command the locomotive.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought a used MTH Hudson, I will get the DCS remote commander set and use it with my Aristo 10 amp power supply. I assume this will work okay? Any advice on the MTH Hudson itself? My first MTH engine.


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks again all, 

sorry i am confused 

can i actually use the cheaper remote commander with the 1 gauge hudson?? 

http://www.mthtrains.com/content/50-1033 

John, you mention it is an 'o' gauge kit?? and i went to read the pdf instructions and mentions o gauge installation and operation?? 

as i will only need to run the mth hudson stationary at this time, i was leaning in this direction but want to be sure it will run the g scale? 

Ron


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

the Aristo 10 amp will work. Its not a clean power supply, which basically just means the DCS signal sometimes is a little weak. Turn off the PWM. I used one for over a year. If you have a weak signal, then just add a light bulb from radio shack across the output of the TIU. I used a 28v light, I think it cost me about a buck, including the bulb holder. 
The Hudson is a good locomotive. It can pull a large load easily. It has an awesome smoke system. It can put out more smoke than a live steamer. Really. 
About the only issues I had was I thought the draw bar was too long, so I made a new, shorter one. Looks a lot better, but I have big curves on my track. Sometimes the sound would go out. That was not a problem with the system, but rather that the plug from the tender to the engine would seemingly be loose. In my case it wasn't actually loose. The contacts were dirty. A quick cleaning was all it took. I used the handy dandy Radio Shack electronics cleaner to do that. 

As for the remote commander, I am not sure. It would be best to ask MTH because the system only works with the 3v DCS proto 2 boards. I cant remember if the Hudson has one of those boards. I think it does, since when I took it apart there were 2 rechargeable AA batteries in it for the sounds. But I would ask. 

One caveat: it will not work outside because it is an infra-red system. I believe there is a rather large IR emitter in the sky that will mess that up. Plus, you need to be near the command station, so having the remote isn't really all that valuable. The TIU system is wireless, and with the 900mhz connection, it is incomparably better system. If you can afford it, go with the TIU.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A small bit of clarification meant to help the beginner: Electrical noise can be an issue with MTH systems. It's not that the signal is week, but the electrical noise is large in comparision to the DCS signal that the locomotive is looking for. 

A "noisy" power supply, or trying to use PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) can be an issue. Also electrical connections, a lot of wiring, etc. 

So, in your case, starting with a good power supply and then later using the same supply to run the DCS system is a sound bit of advice. 

But, a high quality switching power supply will be fine, if you find people advising you that you have to buy a $300 to $500 power supply, get some new advice. 

To be clear, I am talking a plain DC power supply, not the DCS components that you can add on later, notably the TIU. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I am getting the MTH system from him also, the hand held and the TIU. NOt sure what vintage they are. Thanks for the info on the one unit being infrared. Had already decided to go with the MTH system, after emailing Ray Manley about it. I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome Jerry! You will enjoy it very much. The TIU has a letter on the back side - it will say something like Rev. H or Rev I. That's the version of DCS hardware. You can always update the software.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, not trying to derail the thread, but as the main question seems to be answered, have there been hardware differences over the years in the TIU? I thought the 3rd generation hardware was different. 

Thanks, Greg


----------

